# Greystoke!



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Time to watch Greystoke (1984) again. A good Tarzan movie. If not the best, the magnificent Elgar theme from his 1st Symphony introduces the action in a quite unforgettable way.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I loved it when I first saw it - I am a Tarzan fan from the books of Edgar Rice Burroughs and have bern disappointed again and again by the movies. Johnny Weissmuller, though, was as great as Tarzan as he could be for the time. Especially the first film. I liked Christophe Lambert though I didn’t think he was muscular enough. But the French have a different body image thing. I loved the latest film, though it took a very different route in not being a reboot, but taking themes from the later books. But Skaarsgard bulked up nicely, and the film was good.


----------

